# Shorting ASX stocks unleveraged



## nizar (21 October 2007)

Who offers this service and what are the charges?

Thanks.


----------



## professor_frink (21 October 2007)

IB offer shorting. Here is the list

Not sure what charges are involved, apart from brokerage of course.


----------



## sails (22 October 2007)

Here's an Oz broker that allows shorting, Nizar - http://www.traderdealer.com.au/ - I've never used them for shorting so this is not a recommendation, however I've found them to offer excellent service for the couple of years I have been with them.  Their fee rates for equities are interesting in that you can trade several times in one day per confirmation for a $33 flat fee for the day - so could be good for scalpers.  Here is an excerpt from their site explaining the conditions:



> Equity Trading
> Using Trader Dealer’s WebIRESS trading platform, you are able to trade for a flat fee of $33 (inc GST) for trades up to $200,000 per confirmation.
> 
> Total Trade Size Brokerage (inc GST)
> ...




More info on fees:  http://www.traderdealer.com.au/clients/fees.php

Following is an excerpt from an email advising of *price reductions from the 1st November 2007 * (also option prices are being reduced):



> ...From 1 November 2007, the Trader Dealer GST inclusive trading price schedule for ASX Equities, Warrants and Fixed Interest products will be:
> 
> 
> Contract Note Values
> ...




Cheers

PS - I have no affilliation with Trader Dealer except being a happy customer


----------



## trishan9390 (23 October 2007)

Macq Prime does it. $20 per transaction.


----------



## nomore4s (23 October 2007)

trishan9390 said:


> Macq Prime does it. $20 per transaction.




Nizar I've been using Mac prime, not bad, lets you short asx stocks with or without leverage (you can pick your overall leverage), pretty happy with them atm.

PS They charge you a fee for shorting - as per below
                                                               STOCK LENDING CHARGE
A Stock Lending Charge is payable to Macquarie if you hold a Short Position overnight. This fee is currently 2.50% pa of the Value of the Short Position, calculated and accrued daily and paid monthly in arrears.


----------



## nizar (23 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Nizar I've been using Mac prime, not bad, lets you short asx stocks with or without leverage (you can pick your overall leverage), pretty happy with them atm.
> 
> PS They charge you a fee for shorting - as per below
> STOCK LENDING CHARGE
> A Stock Lending Charge is payable to Macquarie if you hold a Short Position overnight. This fee is currently 2.50% pa of the Value of the Short Position, calculated and accrued daily and paid monthly in arrears.




Nice one.
Yeh I was looking at their website today.
Impressive.


----------

